# Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk Fem



## stickyikkigreen (Apr 18, 2010)

has anyone ever grown this? any exspert advice on growing it?

also does it actually come out smelling like pineapple?

i bought it from the single seed centre


----------



## JoeCa1i (Apr 18, 2010)

nope,but I got 2 of his beans, that just popped.VK,AG.


----------



## stickyikkigreen (Apr 18, 2010)

vanilla kush, and acapulco gold? 

+rep for seed selections


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 18, 2010)

i have pineapple chunk ordered from attitude its just came out & finding someone who has compleated a grow with this strain might be dificult barneys farm seems to have a good rep. it looks like it could be a winner [im hoping] as its gonna be my next grow i asked this same ? last week only got 1 bump though . cant wait to get started


----------



## stickyikkigreen (Apr 18, 2010)

how are you planning on growing it?


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 1, 2010)

3x3 e&f 600w.hps,rockwool gh-flora series nutes turned light 12/12 last sunday here's pics growin like crazy


----------



## obamasmokesweed (Jul 1, 2010)

i have a vk doing good about 7 weeks old my pineapple chunk just prouted 2 days ago but im outdoors i cant find reports on either 
just grows in process 




JoeCa1i said:


> nope,but I got 2 of his beans, that just popped.VK,AG.


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 1, 2010)

they look happy!i love barney's.




anyway i left my pineapple in flower for 60 days just to push the extra trich production. if they're lookin that happy already, you're doing something right.


----------



## rolo (Jul 30, 2010)

how long did u veg ur p/c b4 u flowered it my p/c has been flowering now for 18 days and i topped the main cola and then a few weeks later i topped the main side branches bcuz it was way 2 tall! the description on the p/c says full indica but im thinkin these plants lean more sativa


----------



## Nazgg (Jul 31, 2010)

i am in week 2 of flower on my jack herer and pineapple chunk i gave the 21 days veg and the were 1 ft tall when put into flower and have not grown much taller since but the jack herer are growing like mad they are double the size of the pineapple chunk. will let u know whathappens


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 1, 2010)

heres pics of mine taken this morning 5' tall & finaly stopped upward growth & started bud production i estimate harvest about sept.10


----------



## rolo (Aug 2, 2010)

im subscribed i have some p/c growing its alot like yours very sativa dominant in growth in my opinion small popcorn nugs everywhere mine was vegged 2 months then flowered its been flowering 21 days now i cant wait plus i aslo have a dinafem sweet deep grapefruit as well same age but waaaaay more bud growth ful dense buds


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 3, 2010)

dinafem blue hash is my choice for next grow this p/c is too big & too slow for my likes


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey all - I have to agree with this strain having an appearance of sativa dom...I had to tied down a few of these bitches to keep the canopy closer to my other plants. Got'em growing sideways and the bud sites are starting to top-out on it's side.. =)


----------



## TheOrganic (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's my outside pineapple chunk 1 of the small ones.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 10, 2010)

i overdid it on the nutes but pineapple chunk is definatly sativa, thin leaves,3wks. to start budding & buds develop very slow after they start budding


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 10, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> i overdid it on the nutes but pineapple chunk is definatly sativa, thin leaves,3wks. to start budding & buds develop very slow after they start budding


Not according to Attitude, and Barney farms the people that made the strain 

http://www.barneysfarm.com/seeds/index.php?p=home&i=77&action=detail&lang=en&bID=vlqddylanbo

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-barneys-farm-pineapple-chunk-feminized/prod_1786.html

Smoked it before as well it give you a little rush high like a sativa for like 5 10min but then you just crash and spend a few hours on the couch  Really tasty strain.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 10, 2010)

what barneys says is why i bought the stuff. i ordered them from attitude in may. one of 2 things happened, i was either mailed the wrong seeds or barneys is bullshitting me, but how do you explain all the other people who also say this stuff is sativa dominant


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 11, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> what barneys says is why i bought the stuff. i ordered them from attitude in may. one of 2 things happened, i was either mailed the wrong seeds or barneys is bullshitting me, but how do you explain all the other people who also say this stuff is sativa dominant


Im growing one out for a mother now she been in veg for about 2 months so got TONS of healthy clone sites already. I also have a RockLock growing next to her which im also gonna use as a mother . They both been on the same nuts/same ways of growing/ same environment. And so far the the pineapple chunk looks more like a indica then the rocklock. The rocklock being 80% Indica . Im gonna cut 10 clone of the pinapple chunk and 10 of the rocklock. 2maro Gonna be useing them ina SOG set up. Interested if maybe she showed more sativa characteristics in Budding. Well c soon enough.


----------



## tingpoon (Aug 11, 2010)

suTraGrow said:


> Smoked it before as well it give you a little rush high like a sativa for like 5 10min but then you just crash and spend a few hours on the couch  Really tasty strain.


yeh its definitely an indica, sweet taste aside. i did get massive couchlock.




maybe some of the indica phenos are from the skunk its mixed with.
thanks for the pics though, was interested in this update


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 11, 2010)

thats what im trying to say mine is definatly different from what its supposed 2 be i have a rocklock as well & a lemon skunk too mine is displaying sativa traits theyre 5' tall after topping & look at the comparison in leaves ,left is rocklock, right is pineapple chunk. all 5 of my p/c are identical the p/c took almost a month after 12/12 to even show a hint of a bud even slower than my lemon skunk which is sativa dominant lets get one thing strait im gonna do ok with this strain but the 55 day thing aint gonna happen i was trying to replace b.c. seedking ''mango'' which is a fast indica dominant strain & 2 grows in a row i finished in 70 days & yield was decent too i think barneys jumped the gun here & didnt fully stabilize the strain or someone mispackaged my seeds these plants grow like monsters i have a thread titled ''started pineapple chunk today'' it tells the whole story my pheno of p/c looks nothing like indica to me & im by no means even close to being an expert here but this is definatly not as ''advertised''


----------



## ARMEEKORP (Aug 17, 2010)

Pineapple chunk is very tall. i put it on to flower as soon as the stem hardened. and 30 days in its nearly seven foot on hydro and ive topped it and bended it a lot. I'm growing in a tent i had to take the lid off the tent and put the lights on the ceiling. and they don't like the nutes going over eighteen. they look like they need longer as well. but one thing ive never seen such a even canopy i only bought them because barneys said they was 80cm. i will try and post pics soon. best skunk ive grown red dragon on hydro about 480 gram dry off 2 very strong fruity skunk strongest ive ever smoked laughing weed.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 17, 2010)

hey armeekorp youre grow sounds like a duplicate of mine except i overdid it on the nutes my light is on the ceiling & my tub on the floor & i topped mine as well i have a p/c thread here in seed & strain reviews titled started pineapple chunk today i took a chance on the stuff & ill do ok but i dont see another grow of it in the future


----------



## ARMEEKORP (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah horribleherk i took a chance as well. if i knew they would grow like this i wouldnt of bought them. i like short to medium plants that are easy to manage and yield big.i wont be growing pineapple chunk again. the first time barneys let me down but it might yeild good in the end. it looks like it gonna need minimum 9 weeks maybe longer . i should of tried greenhouse white widow i grew it before from G13 labs it was real strong ko cbd level but needs minimum 9 weeks. over 12 oz on a plant the widow smoking that was like getting in the ring with lennox lewis.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 21, 2010)

hey armeekorp i have the same opinion as you dinafem blue hash gets my vote for next grow i dont want to be a snivelbitch but feel barney strait up bullshitted me on this one ,totaly unmanagable for my growroom


----------



## Total Head (Aug 23, 2010)

i'm a little concerned now because my pineapple chunk freebie just broke soil. barney's says this strain " flowers into a beautiful conclusion in just 55 days" and lists the type as simply indica. i guess we can safely assume the 25% thc is bullshit as well. yessss.


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 23, 2010)

wow, I am really bummed out so far. I just bought these seeds a couple weeks ago cuz i wanted a strain for outside next year that was mould resistant, strong, and tasted good. now I hear all this negative feedback on a strain that I was so excited to try out. I am wondering if I should buy some Soma Seeds Reclining Buddha now. I was going to hold off but Pineapple Chunk is starting to sound more like a let down with every post i read


----------



## stickyikkigreen (Aug 24, 2010)

wil2279 said:


> wow, I am really bummed out so far. I just bought these seeds a couple weeks ago cuz i wanted a strain for outside next year that was mould resistant, strong, and tasted good. now I hear all this negative feedback on a strain that I was so excited to try out. I am wondering if I should buy some Soma Seeds Reclining Buddha now. I was going to hold off but Pineapple Chunk is starting to sound more like a let down with every post i read


yea sorry man, it sounded so good but mine recently died!!! it was the only plant out of 20 to get a wierd disease.. it was growing badass until one day it just totally stopped and all the rowing tips turned a pale green and the older leaves were still healthy. then it just stopped. eventually we tried trimmin it up and more turned pale. freakin bummer! i wanted some pineapple!

her is some pics


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 24, 2010)

mayne i should have went with flying dutchmen's pineapple punch or soma seeds reclining buddha.... i guess i better start thinking about a backup strain for next year.....


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 24, 2010)

i havent updated on my pineapple chunk as of late there just hasnt much happening with it its recovering but progress is slow & even the best of my buds arent dense i would recomend this for outdoor grows & then there is the question of the claimed thc content???? im thinking barney was making an attemt to cash in on the pineapple market that g-13 labs pineapple express seems to dominate & for good reason if you look at some of pineapple express grow journals youll see why. pineapple chunk isnt even close to pineapple express


----------



## Redriderg13 (Aug 24, 2010)

This is my pineapple chunk at 5 weeks in flower. I had a few cal/mag issue's in the begining but all is well now, other that the fact that they are 6 feet tall.


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah try G13 Labs Pineapple Express! They are monster plants and really good smoke!


----------



## ARMEEKORP (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree horribleherk 100 percent i would never grow pineapple chunk again. its misleading the information on it saying its fast and short thats BS. dinafem blue hash should be a lovely smoke. i grew G13 labs blue venom twice first 1 was hairy like sativa. second 1 has really good calyx formation tight. and it stayed short both of them and yielded good very nice smoke not the strongest but nice. i had 2 dinafem hash plants before 1 stayed short the other one was a true giant not so much in height about 5 foot 6 inches. but in bud size its hard to tell whats on a plant but i estimated about 20 oz but it might of been a bit less or a bit more. but my pal who was doing it got robbed at gun point by black lads followed him home from the grow shop and then come back in 8 weeks stay alert people these armed robbers are true scum ruthless and there are loads of them up and down the country they think its easy money. because you cant report it to the police as well. i told him to use the web.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 29, 2010)

View attachment 1125874View attachment 1125875View attachment 1125876here is pics taken yesterday ive managed to salvage my grow & its programming this is day 73https://www.rollitup.org/images/smilies/icon_eek.gif


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey all ive been reading all your coments on the pineapple chunk and even though i have yet to grow it i have smoked it and the smoke is outstanding,trully outstanding and the smell when ripe and cured is rediculous fruity stinky cheese smell with great bag apeal as well..But ! as you all say it can be a headache,my folks has had two harvest of it complete and the discription is definately not acurate for one the plant does have sativa growing traits they stretch like hell no matter where your lights are the leaves are not as fat as indica leaves and when you flip 12/12 it takes a while to show pre-flower..Now one thing my folks say is he counts his flowering from the first sign of pistals and his finish anywhere from 10 to 11 weeks thereafter..Now outside of these issues i must say that the thc story and the smoke reports are dead on it is one of the best ive ever had all around..funky sweet smell great bag apeal good yeilder and serious couch lock..So is it worth it hell yes~!!~ if you have the time height lights and patience to see it through.. So if you have already began keep going you'll be very happy..I hope this helps out on you alls quest for the best...Peace


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 29, 2010)

hey stinkbud1 you hit the nail on the head i wasnt impressed at first & had problems [mainly my fault] but youre right this could be rewarding once you get the monsters under control as the growth rate is unreal i count flower time from the day i spotted first bud hairs[21 days after turning light 12/12] you answered my main question & thats how does it smoke i think this strain developes all the good stuff late in the game im glad i didnt yank it this is definatly a strain for mixed grows as it overpowers anything you put in with it


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 29, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> hey stinkbud1 you hit the nail on the head i wasnt impressed at first & had problems [mainly my fault] but youre right this could be rewarding once you get the monsters under control as the growth rate is unreal i count flower time from the day i spotted first bud hairs[21 days after turning light 12/12] you answered my main question & thats how does it smoke i think this strain developes all the good stuff late in the game im glad i didnt yank it this is definatly a strain for mixed grows as it overpowers anything you put in with it


Hey no problem glad my venture could be of help to you thats what we are here for bro peace...


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 29, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey all ive been reading all your coments on the pineapple chunk and even though i have yet to grow it i have smoked it and the smoke is outstanding,trully outstanding and the smell when ripe and cured is rediculous fruity stinky cheese smell with great bag apeal as well..But ! as you all say it can be a headache,my folks has had two harvest of it complete and the discription is definately not acurate for one the plant does have sativa growing traits they stretch like hell no matter where your lights are the leaves are not as fat as indica leaves and when you flip 12/12 it takes a while to show pre-flower..Now one thing my folks say is he counts his flowering from the first sign of pistals and his finish anywhere from 10 to 11 weeks thereafter..Now outside of these issues i must say that the thc story and the smoke reports are dead on it is one of the best ive ever had all around..funky sweet smell great bag apeal good yeilder and serious couch lock..So is it worth it hell yes~!!~ if you have the time height lights and patience to see it through.. So if you have already began keep going you'll be very happy..I hope this helps out on you alls quest for the best...Peace


 
i am glad to hear this! i reciently bought pineapple chunk to use for next years outdoor grow and was starting to get pretty bummed out with all the negative posts on it so far.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 29, 2010)

this stuff will get huge outdoors with a yield to match im gonna snip a bud here soon i gotta get an idea how it smokes


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 29, 2010)

well i plan on LST'ing the plants outside to help keep them from being so noticable... but i want to start the plants inside and have about 15 or 20 clones ready to put outside in may or june this comming year. I'd like to have them about 8" to 12" tall when i put them outside


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 29, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> this stuff will get huge outdoors with a yield to match im gonna snip a bud here soon i gotta get an idea how it smokes


what does yours smell like man?


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 29, 2010)

hey stinkbudd1 i see from your location you have access to good stuff to compare the p/c to im in cen-cal & the competition is tough i wanted something not common around here, i feel better about my choice now


----------



## bigdady420 (Sep 10, 2010)

WOW do not but this strain! It is a stretchy bitch and should only be done out side in warm climate! What a waste of cash. I live in a cold climate and it is to much for the room to handle! Barney's Farm should Know better to put something out that is not ready and then to lie about it like they did!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 10, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> hey stinkbudd1 i see from your location you have access to good stuff to compare the p/c to im in cen-cal & the competition is tough i wanted something not common around here, i feel better about my choice now


I'd say you made a very good choice, and you are doing a great job so far..But tyou will be anle to see that first hand when they are done!! As for the look there are a couple different phenos but not to drastic in chang lot of different colors going on in the finished bud...


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 16, 2010)

bigdady420 said:


> WOW do not but this strain! It is a stretchy bitch and should only be done out side in warm climate! What a waste of cash. I live in a cold climate and it is to much for the room to handle! Barney's Farm should Know better to put something out that is not ready and then to lie about it like they did!


Yep I definitely have to agree - I love Barney's as much as the next guy and have had great success with their seeds but these out of control indoors. Mine are so stretchy I had to bend them way over to grow horizontal and still they're lanky bitches. We'll see how they smoke I guess - don't expect to get much of a yield.


----------



## dam612 (Sep 16, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1125874View attachment 1125875View attachment 1125876here is pics taken yesterday ive managed to salvage my grow & its programming this is day 73https://www.rollitup.org/images/smilies/icon_eek.gif


must smell amazing in there


----------



## Filthy Phil (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, I agree with pretty much everything people are saying in here about P chunk. I have mine now at 60 days and no hairs have even started to change color. The yield looks great, but the buds are super fluffy, aside from one pheno, which is only really fluffy. Hopefully when the calyxs (sp?) swell it will fill out nicely, if it does it will be a large yielder. I had to double top my plants early on because even in veg i could tell they were going to take off HUGE. So as a result I have some plants that I shit you not, have buds the size of small ears of corn, about ten heads on a bush, but if they dont fill out it could all be for naught...anyways, the strain has huge yielding potential, I just apparantly havent unlocked it yet...


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 20, 2010)

hey phil youre right i set someone up with clones & theyre worrying if theyre gonna fill in & even with one grow of it under my belt i decided to move on but the potential for huge yields is definatly there right under the light looked but farther out gets real airy & mine had no sparkle to it


----------



## suTraGrow (Sep 20, 2010)

stickyikkigreen said:


> yea sorry man, it sounded so good but mine recently died!!! it was the only plant out of 20 to get a wierd disease.. it was growing badass until one day it just totally stopped and all the rowing tips turned a pale green and the older leaves were still healthy. then it just stopped. eventually we tried trimmin it up and more turned pale. freakin bummer! i wanted some pineapple!
> 
> her is some pics


Huh thats very weird i had the exact same thing happen to my pineapple chunk. I put her in flowering one week in i walk in one morning and she was completely wilted and dead the night before she look like she was living large. She started showing signs of a weird mold/fungus bout a week prior to this. Wondering if it could be related.


----------



## buddha webb (Sep 20, 2010)

I just stumbled upon this site and so happy.im new to the computer thing,im to lazy,but trying.
Im living in asia and am about 7 weeks into flower with 9 pineapple chunk (barneys),i also have 1 bubba kush (8 weeks flower),2 thai tanic (flying dutchmen)3 weeks flower and a kiwi seeds 2 pounder (3 weeks flower).(All outdoors)
About tha pineapple chunk,i have 3 phenos,6 are very sativa dominant,1 very indica but tall,and the other 2 do look about 50 50 indica sativa.
The smell is incredible and im going f*£%ing nuts watching it,its a very different strain than im used to,or certainly looks different, but from about 5 weeks into flower all mine have started to fatten up,fat smelly buds,slow at first but plumping up nicely.
Have read a bit of bad publicity about this one but i trust Barneys and im 99% sure it has all tha makings of a great tasting smoke that will catch on.
Because im a bit shit at computing gonna get my mate to show me and will put a picture of my garden up.
Hope this was slightly interesting! onwards n upwards,buddha webb.


----------



## ford442 (Sep 20, 2010)

i have no complaints - got PC as a freebie from the tude - it is growing a nice healthy size outdoor - very similar to its sister BF Vanilla Kush - medium height, conical spear shaped plant with nice colas starting around 9/11 - and it really does smell like pineapple!


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 20, 2010)

bigdady420 said:


> WOW do not but this strain! It is a stretchy bitch and should only be done out side in warm climate! What a waste of cash. I live in a cold climate and it is to much for the room to handle! Barney's Farm should Know better to put something out that is not ready and then to lie about it like they did!


thats not true. i have grown out this strain when temps have dropped down to 60 degrees F, during the night. the worst thing that happened was she turned a tinge purple.




i dont know where ur growing but if its below 60 where you are, you should be growing indoors. nothing grows in frigid cold.


----------



## buddha webb (Sep 22, 2010)

Im getting happier by the day with my PCs.Hello Ford,mine are mainly in that same style,one is very kush.
Im happy with all of em different though they are.But one thing remains the same ,that smell,its exotic,i live where theres shit loads of pineapples and its even more pineappley than them.And thats sayin it all.
Ps.Im from Liverpool originally,but been around,many moons in different places.My lingo aint quite up to the other threads ive been reading but im onto it,great to have arrived here.


----------



## buddha webb (Sep 22, 2010)

Its night here and the smell of the PCs is as follows:mild cheese,black n white pepper,slight orange,very pineapple.Theres 9,im outside and can smell them from your house!!


----------



## Total Head (Sep 22, 2010)

i thought i would come by since i've actually started gowing my pc now. i was very worried after reading this thread but the pheno i got appears to be a happy combo of indica/sativa. still miles away from the indica discription, but i shouldn't have the stretching or endless flowering issues that others have had. i broke the top almost all the way off while training it and tried to fix it with duct tape. just ignore that. the top is probably going to die so i really won't have height issues now. all my fault though. i'm very pleased so far. the plant is very healthy despite me.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 15, 2010)

I've got one PC I got as a freebie that is at 9 weeks flower now and still not ready. I started water-only feedings a few weeks ago, thinking they would be ready around 8 weeks...WRONG.

Also, my pheno is very sativa dominant. Stretches tall, takes a bit longer to flower...nothing too earth shattering.

It is by far the stinkiest plant IN VEG I have ever encountered. This plant stunk to high heaven after about 2 weeks in veg...I've never had a plant smell this much this early.

The buds now are very heavily saturated with trichomes and solid, just not huge. Not small, but could be bigger. I'm taking new pics tonight, so I'll add one up when I do.

I'm very excited for this plant to finish...I think it will be pretty special


----------



## Total Head (Oct 15, 2010)

so here are some pics of my pc 2 weeks into flower. i lst'd the shit out of it so it's not too tall. i included a shot of the (almost totally) broken branch that healed perfectly. i tried to get shots of what the leaves look like. as you can see from the "buds" 2 weeks in this plant is no 55 day wonder like they claimed, but is healthy as fuck and has taken some serious doses of nutes. smells real nice. skunky and sweet. i'm looking forward to the smoke.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 16, 2010)

Still looking good, i hope all goes wll for you!!


----------



## johnycage (Feb 9, 2011)

hey peeps i've got 10 p/c growing on a hydro flood n drain system and so far they are all looking pretty indica, quite fat round leaves, definitely a lot different to the leaves ive been seeing on some of the pics on here. plus theyre not stretching at all and have very tight internode spaces. but what jerrry garcia says is definately true these bitches are stinkyyyyy. im waiting for them to get to about 18inch before i put them into flowering, will upload pics soon.
peace and love


----------



## johnycage (Feb 9, 2011)

hey all so below are some pics of one of my p/c, its been in veg for about a month got off to a real slow start initially due to some stoner neglect....but they all seem to be flying now this ones the tallest of the 10 at about 8" and as you can see the leaves look definitely indica, in fact all 10 look very indica, my last grow was trainwreck from greenhouse which is meant to be a sativa/indica cross and these leaves defnitely look a lot more indica then that, plus not nearly as lanky, i measured internode length to be about 0.3inch. am quite confused as most people seem to be getting a satiuva phenotype, what do u guys think?


----------



## Total Head (Feb 9, 2011)

well since this thread reappeared i may as well give the final verdict. this shit was positively awesome. finished in about 9 weeks (could have went another week but i was running out of room in my veg tent). it had a very sweet candy smell, similar to the super lemon haze i grew, but the buds were fatter. it finished very frosty, and the taste was superb. it was definately an indica stone but not a couchlock, 7.6/10. i managed to accidentally reveg the harvested plant and now i have a few clones of the shit. my pheno was just awesome. plus it got pollinated by another strain i liked so i'm actually growing its offspring as we speak.


----------



## MaryWanna420 (Feb 22, 2011)

im currently growing pineapple chunk just put a clone in bloom mine isnt growing as sativa like as a few of you have said much fatter leafs more on the indica side on my end orderd straight from attitude barnys farm here a pic or 2 see what i can find


----------



## Larry Alexander (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess I should say Hi all since this is my first reply or post. I'am on my second grow with pineapple chunk from Barney's. I got a little over 3 oz,s from the first grow. I was so impressed with the first plants that I started a 2cd grow with them, along with Barney's Blue Cheese & Barney's White Widow. The smoke is mild smells like orange peels to me and a very strong buzz. I'am not a pro gardeneer (or speller) so it makes me wonder why all the negs for these seeds. out of the 10 fem seeds I purchased 9 of them sprouted and the last 6 are about 2 weeks from being done.


----------



## devilpit (Mar 3, 2011)

I grew pineapple chunk also when it first came out and I have to agree with mary wanna ...mine came out great with no issues and was bout 3 ft. tall and was kick ass....my leaves were fat and the buds were tight...the smoke was definitely like a fruit taste...I got 1 & 1/2 ounces dried off of each plant. I had 4....


----------



## fivestarz (May 2, 2011)

Stay away from Pinepple Chunk. It's a sativa plant that grow verry verry tall and is verry fluffy. So tall that i need to put the plant to the garbage cause the plant take all the place in my little tent. I can usually grow 4 plants but this one stretch too much. If you have space (like 7-8 feet high grow room) go for it but its not worth it at my opinion. Waste of time! (Warning: Pineapple Chunk can easily stretch and reach 6 foot of fluffy buds) The plant is over rated.


----------



## ford442 (May 2, 2011)

did mine outdoor - grew to maybe 7 ft with nice dense buds - not giant fat colas, but certainly not fluffy in my case.. Maybe it is too tall for indoor, but i enjoyed the results very much!


----------



## evilcloudst (May 3, 2011)

hes using six 40 watt compact florescent bulbs on a plant that grew 6 feet. yeah its going to have "fluffy" bud (for a lack of better words)

not trying to be rude just sayin.


----------



## Len the Zen (May 23, 2011)

yup just sayin


----------



## Waiakeauka (May 24, 2011)

My Pineapple Chunk is only about half the size of my other starters(LSD, VK, LS, SLH). This this normal or did I just get a bad seed?


----------



## DarthJemima (May 27, 2011)

Huge range of phenos some are tall some are short, wispy and dense, ect. Some taste and smell different, it is just new and hasnt been stabilized get.


----------



## Subliminator (May 27, 2011)

taste like pineapple cum to me lol


----------



## NiKEUS (Jul 9, 2011)

I have sprouted a few of these, they look indica to me, i purchased them from herbies, however.... i do have one runt that has produced odd leaf formations and another that has produced a twin (deffo one seed btw)
I will come back with pics to see if they act sativa and start to stretch when i flick em to flower :/
https://www.rollitup.org/members/nikeus-928/albums/pineapple-chunk-24567/1683704-img-20110710-00140/





the one on its own on the left is a white rhino.


----------



## ford442 (Jul 9, 2011)

i think that PC is very on the indica side - big, wide fingered hand leafs.. i enjoyed it enough that i have 2 going this year


----------



## NiKEUS (Jul 10, 2011)

Thats what I thought when mine grew, i had five and gave one away they all seemed thick fingered


----------



## Beansly (Jul 10, 2011)

pchunk has a beautiful structure.


----------



## mouton1989 (Jul 10, 2011)

no dosent taste like P-apple 6 out of 10 stars and yield bad.. aslo tried holyl smoke seeds pineapple funk really sucked plus you have to watch out for bud rot..ed rosenthals superbud dose smell like pineapple but taste sticky sweet,,, so have givin up trying to find a pineapple smell and taste thats worth the hype


----------



## Allday06 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah Pineapple Chunk may have beautiful structure but until I flowered it, it turned to shit. Its only prolly 3-4' high and the light is about 15-18" above the canopy and the buds are just airy as fuck!! First time around I learned my PC hated nutrients so I had to curve down this time around, the buds started forming great until a few weeks ago. They are coming to the end of their 7th week. Im using foxfarm nutes in conjunction with atamis bloombastic for bud density. This is the first plant to give me these kind of problems, never had airy bud like this until the PC came along. She just keeps stretching her bud nods so the compactness kind of disappeared when that happened and now it just looks like a mess, Ill get some pics up once I can get my camera fixed but this will deff be the last time Im growing it. I got a shit ton of seeds from my first PC which I didnt know hermied until after harvest.Gonna be moving on to bigger and better things like Industrial Plant and Star-47  maybe Cinderella 99 in the mix while Im at it. Cheers!! Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Benelli (Jul 20, 2011)

Love to see those pics. I am day 46 flowre and they beauties! I just found out that PC doens't like too much nutes so I am going to water/flush tomorrow night. Nice big fat, dense nugs. Topped 1 and got 6 or 7 colas. Lst'd one and is a nice fat bush and let another one go normal. All 3 were clones. Under 1000hps, fox farm nutes, sweet, hit em up with a little mollasses.

Checked the trics tonight and filling in nicely. Very fruity smell and dank feel. Funny thing is, these clones are from my buddy who is still learning the ropes (as am I don't get me wrong) but he will get about 1/4-1/2 oz dry off 3 plants. I am hoping to get at least 9 zips. Feasable right?


----------



## Benelli (Jul 21, 2011)

bump bump. Pineapple chunk has been fun as hell so far. I have heard various times when people harvest. I have heard 60 days, 70 days and 90 days flower. I am at 48 and if all the fun starts coming now towards the end...I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## hell9 (Aug 14, 2011)

Benelli said:


> bump bump. Pineapple chunk has been fun as hell so far. I have heard various times when people harvest. I have heard 60 days, 70 days and 90 days flower. I am at 48 and if all the fun starts coming now towards the end...I CAN'T WAIT!


Ive seen a diary where someone left PC go for 106 days. The buds were monsters but more looser sativa type buds. 

I have 2 on the go now..stretched like hell, had to bend the tops on one of em last night as theyre just getting out of control. Its too early to say how long flowering will take to finish. I really want/need to get another harvest/cure in before xmas and im already cutting it fine - im hopin that the PC doesnt make that an impossibility.

I went with PC cuz Barneys had it down as an indica dom plant that finished within 60 days and yields well, but more importantly it seemed suitable for restricted height scenarios like my setup (got ~ 1.75mtrs to work with).. So I have to say I am a little shocked/surprised/disappointed with what I have ended up with.. if it comes up with the goods there will be some satisfaction, but if i have to pull these cuz of poor performance then I am giong to be v disappointed to put it mildly, and will fukk me up in more ways than one as I will have to source bud elsewhere.

I also have a strong prefernce for hard tight nugs. Doesnt have to be v strong, i just like hard buds, so this is another thing thats in jeprody due to Barneys poor marketing..


----------



## metalmulisha (Aug 14, 2011)

This has to be one of the most confusing strain reviews I have ever seen online. I too got the itch to order due to the description of what barney posted. I will say so far the mothers look more indica dominant. I did grab the feminised seeds and actually in the process of flipping the first cuts just to see if they were female (no hermied mothers). No use of doing alot of clones to get all male or hermied plants. So its been a long process for me. The mothers are atleast 3 months old and more cuts have been taken based on the cuts that were flipped. I will get a journal up on them. I will say it did take a F**nnn long time to get any bud sites, so this might take long? It took about 2-2.5 weeks. Anyways, along for the ride.


----------



## NiKEUS (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm having a whale of a time with them lol, one has stretched out and has gone from 2.5ft to 5ft from coco level in just over a week :O the others have stretched but at about 4ft :/ pistils have appeared all over and its looking like they will be a good producer, originally looked quite indica dominant, all newer leaves however look very sat :/ weirdest plant I have grown so far, i have a mutant that is separate and my god it stinks to high heaven in veg :O
the statement about beautiful structure is very true.... lets hope its as good as it looks.....
i will add some pics at some point


----------



## Badbackguy (Aug 15, 2011)

any one with any updates?


----------



## benjamin alexander (Aug 15, 2011)

I will say all barney's new strains grow really wierd, both my lsd and pineapple chunk were mutant sprouts, 5 in total. I have one completely indica chunk, short fat leaves that got topped early and took forever to recover but is my biggest plant now, took off like a rocket at about 2 months, growth patterns and even the colors resemble the strawberry it was germinated next to... Florigens anyone? Lol the other is strange aswell, left it alone til 10 pairs then topped, strangest looking plant aside from the other chunk and lsd i've grown. Looks like a tropical pine of some sort, fern shaped 11 fingered leaves, bottom half indica but after about 2 months the leaves thin out and fingers multiply. I've nicknamed thisone 'pineapple trunk' because the stem is already as wide as a tube of liquid nails and solid as f. Everyone of my supposed sativa dom hybrids from barney's have taken about two months to stop growing freaky. A lot of people ditch these slow starters and keep the vigorous growers-don't! These little mutants are awesome pheno's and about two or three generations on they grow better than any plant i've grown before- ie, run a clone off a clone off a clone, take them in flower trust me and they grow with no mutations as big as you want them. I'll be flipping this lot in a week, just fixing a small mg deficiency first so i'll keep you updated


----------



## Garza010 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just wanted to post my pineapple chunk day 43 from seed.Grow 12/12 from seed its the one closest to the camera. aprox. 2.5 feet tall.
Not really stinking that much but that could be due to the 8 ball kush behind it. Now reading through this thread and seeing all the hieght problems I'm glad I decided to LST and keep it in a 8" pot.


----------



## benjamin alexander (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm a little worried about how big these things are going to get when i flip them after almost a 4 month veg, i've trimmed them heavily but they are still at least 60cm wide and high already lol


----------



## farmerJ420 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm growing the pineapple chunk and I'm not having any of the problems a lot of yall r having my pc is short bcuz i lst'd her but she is filling out beautifully and is smelling up my whole room...


----------



## oHsiN666 (Aug 19, 2011)

so this Pineapple Chunk is a new strain? i hear great things about Barneys genetics. i need some beans. its going to be a huge order and need to wait a few more weeks.


----------



## NiKEUS (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## FriendlyTokez (Aug 19, 2011)

beautiful pic nonetheless. barneys allegedly had mutant strain reports from growers, having too many or malformed fan leaves. i never had a problem with my barneys farm red dragon or laughing buddha.
before blaming the genetics though i would go through all your growing criteria like air and water quality, nutrient levels, temperatures etc. some turned out to be nutrient deficiencies.
barneys farm is still a standby breeder for me and i even like greenhouse still despite the controversy, i've never gotten screwed over from any of those guys.


----------



## benjamin alexander (Aug 19, 2011)

Red dragon and laughing buddha are two of the farms more established strains though- the problems seem to be with this new series of hybrids released, not just limited to barneys either. I had leaf problems that took forever to crack, these things like mg levels that would be fatal to any other strain i've grown. Could simply come down to how the breeder raised the genetics, over several generations they get used to and thrive on different nute brands, ph, ppm etc. If they bred the seeds using bubble with ro water and synthetic nutes at a low ph and you throw a seed in hot organic soil and it will take some getting used to


----------



## NiKEUS (Aug 20, 2011)

I had 2 mutants out of 4 (I gave the other away) one mutation which I kept was just two main stems one plant (chopped the little un) the mutant not pictured here is elsewhere and its a stinker.
as for ph/ec etc mine is all balanced as are my temps controlled. To be fair it seems like its flowering quickly and looks hardy..... we shall see....


----------



## benjamin alexander (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought i had more mutants but it just turned out to be strange nute requirements lol. I do definately have one mutant though, refuses to grow over 30cm high and has such dense growth some leaves are being snapped off at the stem from overcrowding. I didn't lst this one, just like it stopped lol


----------



## buddha webb (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree with Barneys being one of the most thorough marijuana botanists in the world..(strong words i know).I have reservations about greenhouse.I planted 9 PCs in Asia last year.Because here we get 12/12 all year round plants flower after 3 weeks.Growing mother plants is a sun and cfl combo!!The PCs where a mix of 3 phenos,Sative Dominant ,Indica Dom, and 1 true looking Sativa-Indica cross.An unusual plant,as it has very noticeable variations.But i take my hat off to Barneys for PC,controversial almost,but got me smashed to bits after 2 bongs,great smell,taste,and very enjoyable for all occasions as it had a bit of everything.


----------



## gleslie (Sep 10, 2011)

i need help on these pinapple chunks i got 4 in a 120 by 120 darkroom tent with 600 watt air cooled thyve been going 3 weeks from seed now and seem slow maybe its just me but people on here are sayin they get overly tall will i be ok in this size tent? or do u think i should scrap them and get different seeds?


----------



## ford442 (Sep 10, 2011)

they are tall, but not quite that tall i don't think - this is my second year outdoors with them - first time it was a tall thinish plant - maybe 9 - 10 ft then this year i have a skinny 8 foot one on the large side..


----------



## NiKEUS (Sep 10, 2011)

I have to add some pics.... i'm more than impressed with the flowering of this plant, it stinks, its producing well and i'm doing nothing out of the ordinary....
after the initial stretch, minor training the plant is just trying to pump out buds like nothing i've grown before, pics will be here in the next few days.....


----------



## ford442 (Sep 10, 2011)

mine just started smelling..  i had forgotten how nice the fresh aroma is from that one.. i have two and one of them is the biggest plant in the garden - without any extra fertilizer..


----------



## FastGrower (Sep 15, 2011)

I ordered PC seeds last week for my first grow in my closet starting to think its not going to fit lol Lets hope i can keep it small


----------



## NiKEUS (Oct 3, 2011)

OK... so the low down I have on these in my now personal experience.... is
FUCK, I'm impressed, really impressed.
3 plants + 600w sun master + ye olde barn reflector + coco + canna coco a & b + rhizo + zym + (molasses + hammerhead + overdrive + gh ripen in flower) ph 6.0 upped to 6.3 through flower.
LST and medium defoliation.
one plant finished with 30-40% amber in 7.5 weeks (5 dry zips) then 7-8 days later.... 19.5 zips from the bigger gals that were left to finish off. lots of resin.
its dank, i mean real dank smelling almost as bad as real uk cheese...not that bad but almost lol, pretty good taste and deffo a nice creeper that you get half way through a banger and you get a slap in the face, long lasting too.

bag appeal - 8
taste - 7.5
yield - 9
high - 8 creeper / relaxing-sleepy 
smell - 8 kinda cheesey but not :/
easy to grow
stabilty.... well of 4 that were popped, 1 finished quickly, with average yield 2 were stonkers which really yielded and smelt more and the last is a low yielder with average smell so far of the 3 that have been chopped i wish i'd took cuttings of the heavier yielders... doh!
reccomended


oddly... I did have a runt that went else where with a rhino runt and is just getting its few days of dark before the cull and I have to say even that has done ok, not great but ok.
definite cash croppers delight


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Oct 5, 2011)

It can be a big yielded, but not very dense and a huge pain in the ass to trim if you like as little leaf as possible like myself


----------



## NiKEUS (Oct 5, 2011)

IAmKrazy2 said:


> It can be a big yielded, but not very dense and a huge pain in the ass to trim if you like as little leaf as possible like myself


No problems here with density, I'm impressed all round and will definitely grow it again some time


----------



## dam612 (Oct 5, 2011)

i miss my pc, i cherished that jar of bud for so long, might have to pick up some extra beans, the freebe was not enough


----------



## benjamin alexander (Oct 5, 2011)

We're about 6 weeks from finish on our 2 pc's, started out with more but thinned out the numbers. Have one sati one indica dom both are looking amazing, did give them a 3 month veg from beans though... Can't wait to try it, anyone got an up to date smoke report?


----------



## NiKEUS (Nov 11, 2011)

Well i'm up for another round of pineapple


----------



## ford442 (Nov 11, 2011)

i have a feeling that i may get more next season - this year i had one huge one and two shrimps one of which was stolen from my garden.. my one large PC gave about 6oz.. it is so tasty! smooth like pineapple ice cream..  mine weren't too bad to trim - mostly one giant cola at the top..


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Nov 11, 2011)

Those branches look heavy nikeus! Haha. 
Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk is so much better than the Pineapple Express!
You know what is a shame? They keep discontinuing so many Barney's Farm strains, why aren't these guys releasing them anymore, are they nuts? 
Laughing Buddha and Sweet Tooth are legends! Legends! Incredible. It blows my mind. 
Are they now going to have to rebuild their reputation with new strains because that's not easy.


----------



## NiKEUS (Nov 12, 2011)

Well I guess i'll have to make some of my own lol


----------



## CriticalEater (Dec 1, 2011)

fivestarz said:


> Stay away from Pinepple Chunk. It's a sativa plant that grow verry verry tall and is verry fluffy. So tall that i need to put the plant to the garbage cause the plant take all the place in my little tent. I can usually grow 4 plants but this one stretch too much. If you have space (like 7-8 feet high grow room) go for it but its not worth it at my opinion. Waste of time! (Warning: Pineapple Chunk can easily stretch and reach 6 foot of fluffy buds) The plant is over rated.


This guy has made one post, and just to bag on Barneys. Hmmm..... I wonder what seed bank you work for? And you threw away your plants you spent your hard earned money on? Come on buddy, this post is more fake than Pamela Andersons boobs.


----------



## CriticalEater (Dec 1, 2011)

FriendlyTokez said:


> Those branches look heavy nikeus! Haha.
> Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk is so much better than the Pineapple Express!
> You know what is a shame? They keep discontinuing so many Barney's Farm strains, why aren't these guys releasing them anymore, are they nuts?
> Laughing Buddha and Sweet Tooth are legends! Legends! Incredible. It blows my mind.
> Are they now going to have to rebuild their reputation with new strains because that's not easy.


Both Laughing Buddha and Sweet Tooth are still available as fems on the 'Tude.


----------



## Isisyogi (Dec 1, 2011)

I have 4 BF Pineapple Chunk. They're about 2 months old. By far, my best and easiest plants. Bought a 5 pack of fem from Attitude (will never use them again!), 1 popped but was all messed up. My 4 others are doing well. 

This is my first grow. I germed my PC about 4 weeks after I had germed my first ever (BF fem Vanilla Kush & BF fem 8 Ball Kush, and my freebies dinafem Critical +, Cali Hash). They seem to be much more hearty and resilient than the Vanilla Kush, which has been a constant source of problems. My 8BK were all duds. My PC are all still in veg and will be for a few more weeks until my flower area opens up. They have been real easy. Tiny bit of stretching at the get go, but I planned on topping, so not an issue for me. The only sensitivity I have noticed is they like humid. I'm in AZ, humid is a stretch. Other than that, I have yet to notice any special needs, unlike VK, which has been a constant drain. The VK need more CalMag than all my others, and they share a rez, so that becomes a hassle. I havent dialed in foliar feeding only the VK, so when I add extra I fear the worst will happen to my prized PC. So far, they have done very well. I'm stoked for flower, they'll be around 3 months by then, so I'm hoping for some good results.

I have one that has been on turbo from the get go. I topped it using Uncle Ben's 4 cola technique. Got over 15 clones just from topping her. I'll make a mother of the clone once I'm certain she's a she. I bought all feminized, and so far my VK and the freebies have all been females, so I'm hoping that indicates no future issues. All my clones have thrived. I uses only Azos as my cloning paste with RO water. My last set of clones are beautiful. 

Hydro - Superponics, 15-17 gallons
400 hps
RO - 10 ppm
5.7-6.3, usually try to dial in at 5.9
Dyna-Gro Foliage Pro (usually 1/2 strength per bottle directions)
Jacks Classic 20-20-20 (1 Tbs in rez)
Aquashield (1/4 - 1/2 strength)
Sensizyme (1 ml gallon, I believe)


----------



## ford442 (Dec 1, 2011)

you will never use Attitude again? why?? i think that they are great - the only bank i will use online..


----------



## Isisyogi (Dec 2, 2011)

I bought 3 packs of 5 femenized Barney's Farm seeds, Vanilla Kush, Pineapple Chunk, 8 Ball Kush. The entire pack of 8BK was a wash, 1 Pineapple Chunk was too. I asked for replacements of such, Attitude wouldnt oblige. I'll contact BF directly, as I have heard they will likely replace, but realistically, Attitude should bear a responsibility here as I paid them. I should be able to deal exclusively with Attitude and they should deal with BF on their own, that's the entire purpose of a middle man, thats what they get paid for.


----------



## ford442 (Dec 2, 2011)

ah.. i see.. i have gotten lots of perfect quality seeds from the tude - i have heard that they will replace, but you have to be very careful what you say to them on the phone..
i have had like 100% success except for a very cheap pack of non fem KC Choice..


----------



## Isisyogi (Dec 2, 2011)

ford442 said:


> ah.. i see.. i have gotten lots of perfect quality seeds from the tude - i have heard that they will replace, but you have to be very careful what you say to them on the phone..
> i have had like 100% success except for a very cheap pack of non fem KC Choice..



Yeah, I made sure to stay away from the taboo phrases and words, I just said that I was dissatisfied with my purchase and asked for them to be replaced, and was still told NO. Silly since I had over $300 in my cart and I was only asking for replacement of the 6, which was about $70. So they lost a $300 sale because they wouldn't stand behind the product at $70. Let's face it, it doesn't cost them but a few bucks to replace. To lose a customer for life over that is just plain stupid. Bad business all around.


----------



## wineart (Dec 5, 2011)

I guess I will add my 2 cents here. I just chopped my PC. Definitely sativa pheno...I chopped at 100 days (40 days later than advertized). I don't think any indica strain takes 100 days. Did I mention I had only a few amber trics but trics had been 100% milky for more than a month. I thought to myself it ended up a sativa strain so why wait for amber trics as I figured sativa strains are up highs and somewhat silly to try to obtain couch lock. I will post pics of the plant just before I chopped it...Almost no trimming needed as the leaves were so small and thin.


----------



## flymejc (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! great info.....after reading all the negativity about the plant...feel a bit better about my girls,
love the high yield......how many total plants? and how long from seed to harvest?


----------



## NiKEUS (Jan 2, 2012)

mine were fairly quick, 7-8 weeks i think for one of em and not too long at all after for the other 3


----------



## John87 (Jan 26, 2012)

hi i am starting my pc grow tday and would like to knw wots the best method to grow them ,lst,top the plant ect?? how long to veg??im in canna coco and useing canna nute a and d ect thank for any info


----------



## GunRunner (Jan 26, 2012)

So any harvest pics fellas? 

I just popped my PC freebie in a paper towel and want to know what to expect 

Very informative thread!


----------



## MaxYield (Jan 26, 2012)

stickyikkigreen said:


> has anyone ever grown this? any exspert advice on growing it?
> 
> also does it actually come out smelling like pineapple?
> 
> i bought it from the single seed centre


 The pineapple taste is more of a back note. The first and upmost taste is of cheese, then a citrus, with a pineapple finish on exhale..This is MY FAVORITE new strain. The AROMA ALONE will have people begging you for a toke!! I'll post a link to my info and pics........http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pineapple_Chunk/Barneys_Farm/review/.................AND......http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pineapple_Chunk/Barneys_Farm/........Look at the pics posted by MaxYield, those are my ladies. Only slight complaint is growing charactaristics. Some pheno's can get stretchy, also the yield isn't quite as much. BUT, you WILL be rewarded with the most exotic bud in town!! Trust me! Been smokin for 19yrs!.....P.S. I'm only an expert at smoking/tasting, not growing!!


----------



## MaxYield (Jan 26, 2012)

I must be clear, the purple plants are NOT Pineapple Chunk. They are Diesel from Dinafem..The P.Chunks have more of a orange/pink tint.......Picture #2 is the best example of what to expect from her. She can be a bit finicky at times, but it's worth the added effort! This was grown under 400whps, using 100% all organic materials, 50% of the girls received compost-tea, while the others got none. (experimental reasons) I use pipe water that's been "gassed" out at least 24hrs, and ph corrected to about 6.5. This was my first cycle using Co2. I was aiming for a target of 1200ppm. Some of that was hit or miss, as my recently purchased AIR-4 was a total waste of money (another story). This was my 4th harvest ever, so I am technically still a Nub. I'm wanting to get some comments/ info from some more seasoned growers. I think I've been successful, because I don't have the typical pot-grower attitude. "My way is the best way". So I'm totally open to others idea's and opinion's, and would love to hear from you guys! Thanks for all your help and support, couldn't have done it without the knowledge!.......


----------



## MaxYield (Jan 26, 2012)

rolo said:


> View attachment 1073097how long did u veg ur p/c b4 u flowered it my p/c has been flowering now for 18 days and i topped the main cola and then a few weeks later i topped the main side branches bcuz it was way 2 tall! the description on the p/c says full indica but im thinkin these plants lean more sativa


Yo man, I've got 3 grows down now with P.Chunk. Get with me man, we can discuss/learn!......


----------



## MaxYield (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't believe the hype dude! It wouldn't be a cup winner if it were wack! Trust me dude GROW IT!! The only thing is the flowering time is a little longer then advertised. I usually go about 65-70 days...View attachment 2020475


----------



## NiKEUS (Jan 26, 2012)

MaxYield said:


> I must be clear, the purple plants are NOT Pineapple Chunk. They are Diesel from Dinafem..The P.Chunks have more of a orange/pink tint.......Picture #2 is the best example of what to expect from her. She can be a bit finicky at times, but it's worth the added effort! This was grown under 400whps, using 100% all organic materials, 50% of the girls received compost-tea, while the others got none. (experimental reasons) I use pipe water that's been "gassed" out at least 24hrs, and ph corrected to about 6.5. This was my first cycle using Co2. I was aiming for a target of 1200ppm. Some of that was hit or miss, as my recently purchased AIR-4 was a total waste of money (another story). This was my 4th harvest ever, so I am technically still a Nub. I'm wanting to get some comments/ info from some more seasoned growers. I think I've been successful, because I don't have the typical pot-grower attitude. "My way is the best way". So I'm totally open to others idea's and opinion's, and would love to hear from you guys! Thanks for all your help and support, couldn't have done it without the knowledge!.......


I had great results and yield with my PC as well... was a straightforward enough strain to grow, no probs at all, just using canna coco a+b, rhizo, cannazym, overdrive and hammerhead at appropriate times oh and gh ripen at the end... oh and blackstrap mollases throughout. 6.1-6.3 in veg upped to 6.5 though flower.


----------



## MaxYield (Jan 26, 2012)

horribleherk said:


> i havent updated on my pineapple chunk as of late there just hasnt much happening with it its recovering but progress is slow & even the best of my buds arent dense i would recomend this for outdoor grows & then there is the question of the claimed thc content???? im thinking barney was making an attemt to cash in on the pineapple market that g-13 labs pineapple express seems to dominate & for good reason if you look at some of pineapple express grow journals youll see why. pineapple chunk isnt even close to pineapple express


OH Really?.........View attachment 2020479View attachment 2020480 no good huh?.....these were taken @ only 8wks!!


----------



## NiKEUS (Jan 26, 2012)

MaxYield said:


> OH Really?.........View attachment 2020479View attachment 2020480 no good huh?.....these were taken @ only 8wks!!


I honestly cant remember how long mine took but it was around 7/8 weeks too maybe 9 at a push... memory sucks lol im sure it was a 7-8 after speaking to gf


----------



## MaxYield (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice Man!! You got some monster cola's!! Here's mine @8wks...The purple plants are Diesel from Dinafem. My best example of P.Chunk is pic #2... How did your P.Chunk turn out? I'm freaking over the moon with the flavor, aroma, and head...I hear people complain, I think they must have gotten bad phenotype's, my mother is wonderful!...How bout you?.....View attachment 2020484View attachment 2020485View attachment 2020488View attachment 2020489View attachment 2020490


----------



## MaxYield (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe you got some bad pheno's.. My only complaint is that they run longer than advertised. Also, you can FIM them to keep the stretching in check. The aroma when lit is unbelievable! Did you not get that result?......


----------



## MaxYield (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear that..I've been using Attitude exclusively for about a year now. Tried "Tangerine Dream" 0 for 10 in germination rate!! I contacted Attitude, as I've had problems before, they seemed happy to replace the bum seeds. Did you send them pics of the bum gear?.......


----------



## NiKEUS (Jan 26, 2012)

I regret not keeping cuts, but i kinda grew em as "spur of the moment" lets try these cheap beans (they were £20 for 5 at the time) I had three grows on the go at the same time, ghs white rhino and this...
this knocked the socks off the white rhino, the taste, the buzz, the smell was dank oh and the yield... 20+ zips of bone dry bud under a 600w from 3 of the 4 that I germed...
another reason I didn't keep cuts was because of the problems I had read about them on a few sites after buying them lol I do have more beans now and I hope they are the same quality as the previous....


----------



## MaxYield (Jan 26, 2012)

The purple plants ARE NOT P.Chunk. They are Diesel from Dinafem. The best example of P.chunk is pic #2. Good luck!! SAVE this strain for yourself, as you will be reluctant to let her go!! That good!......


----------



## ford442 (Jan 26, 2012)

my TDs all popped, but my complaint is that they said nothing about the extra long flower time and that screwed me..
i will probably not order new cup winners until i see them grown out here..


----------



## Total Head (Jan 26, 2012)

just thought i'd throw this out there because i didn't really mention it before, but my keeper pheno of PC had a lot of double serrated fan leaf points. interestingly, she was cross bred with another strain, and when i grow her offspring the ones with double serrated leaves all have that similar fruity flavor even if the high is different.

i would absolutely buy a pack of this strain based on the freebie i got, even if others weren't so lucky.


----------



## Isisyogi (Feb 7, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Update on my PC grows. 

I have a 16 SOG of mostly PC and a few Critical+, they are clones that vegged for about 2.5 weeks. 600watt, using Jacks Classic 20-20-20 in hydro bubbleponics DWC combo (Supercloset "superponics"). Day 42 flower and about 2-2.5' feet high, manageable. They smell so nice, faintly of pineapple and citrus. Love it. 

I started another SOG grow, exact same components, all 16 PC. Only vegged the clones for 1 week under 400hps (can't remember if above was 400 or 600 in veg). I use only Dyna-gro Foliage Pro 9-3-6 on this group. When I flipped them after 1week veg, they were about 4". It's not even 30 days later and they are all over 3.5'!! They look beautiful so far. I'm hoping that they won't be growing anymore. Should be the last few days right now. 

Would have thought that with only 1 week veg they would have been smaller than crop 1 which was 2.5 weeks veg. The difference was the Foliage Pro. Amazing the difference. Crop 1 is more bushy (2-3 weeks older), crop 2 is lanky (double the size of crop1). 

Then I have 2 other PC with 3 vanilla Kush in same setup. They vegged for around 2.5 months, fucking beasts. I SCROGed them, was worried about the stretch. It's likely they'll be my lowest yielders. My first attempt at SCROG, heard that yield is usually effected. 


As a newbie, my biggest problem seems to be nute burn, ph lockout, an K deficiency. I'm on my 2nd rotation, I haven't been able to get my girls to not show nute burn above 500ish. Just after I get that under control, I begin to have a K deficiency, which makes my garden look like crap. So I flush well, add nutes, gradually increase, and then I'm back to burn or lockout. I'm figuring my SOG is too big for my res, I'm now changing h20 weekly and it's looking like I'll need to do it more frequently. Next SOG will be 8 PC plants in each rez with 1 week veg and only 1 strain per rez. [/FONT]


----------



## KiwiSteve (Feb 17, 2012)

Have read so many horror stories about pineapple chunk taking forever to finish... Just germinating a pack now I hope like hell I get an early finishing pheno worth keeping! the last thing i need in my garden is a strain that takes 100 days to finish lol


----------



## ford442 (Feb 17, 2012)

for me it takes a while.. longer than white widow but shorter than super lemon haze..


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 21, 2012)

ford442 said:


> my TDs all popped, but my complaint is that they said nothing about the extra long flower time and that screwed me..
> i will probably not order new cup winners until i see them grown out here..


I am about 6.5 wks into flower of my first TD grow. It has been a pretty damn strong grower from the get go! Way easier than the VK but I'm gettin the pH more stable and apparently it needs a decent amount of Mag. But back to the TD! 6.5wks in and it's lookin great other than it is a little root bound and sadly i believe P deficient. I'll get some pics up soon but I'm hittin the sack now and working a long day tomorrow. Got just a bit of VK curin too. 
Peace


----------



## lightbrite (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes I just completed a full grow this plant matures quickly buds were done in six weeks I find the buds to be heavier than sativa but not as heavy as the kush strains the buzz is good but have grown better I am looking for purple kush seeds u know of any?
Also have bought all my seeds from ampsterdam seeds aka attitude they have been all good uptick now when I need the customer service there isn't any so b ware got ten white widow seeds feminized all ten were dead duds all ten never even cracked that is a first


----------



## maxbadger (May 22, 2012)

it depends which pheno u get, I have had both....short, dark, indica. but i have 4, 3 weeks into flower that are stretchey, sativa, thin leaves etc....


----------



## dredheaded (Jun 8, 2012)

horribleherk said:


> hey stinkbud1 you hit the nail on the head i wasnt impressed at first & had problems [mainly my fault] but youre right this could be rewarding once you get the monsters under control as the growth rate is unreal i count flower time from the day i spotted first bud hairs[21 days after turning light 12/12] you answered my main question & thats how does it smoke i think this strain developes all the good stuff late in the game im glad i didnt yank it this is definatly a strain for mixed grows as it overpowers anything you put in with it


This is my first grow ever and my p.c is a beast i agree with the size they get though i think i know i vegged for a little too long! but its been in flowering one week today and i see alot of female pistils everywhere i dont know what you guys are doing to yours but mine is A OK AND THIS IS MY FIRST GROW EVER! ITS ABOUT TWO FEET TALL ALREADY AND FLOWERING AT THE RIGHT PACE. MAYBE YOU GUYS DID GET THE WRONG SEEDS BUT I DONT AGREE WITH ALL THE NEGATIVITY ABOUT BARNEYS FARM PINEAPPLE CHEESE SKUNK.


----------



## dredheaded (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree with you mine are 1 week in flowering and there are a bunch of pistils poking out! i have been taking real good care of her and she loves it!


----------



## dredheaded (Jun 8, 2012)

best go organic im growing mine with the general organics line. veg for about 3 weeks and then flower them reason being is i vegged mine for way too long and the thing is a monster. its in 1 week of flowering and definately see female pistils everywhere in just a week.i topped it 2 times its over 20 crowns or heads should be a great yeilder. i had to put bamboo stakes in already 2 ft tall just dont over feed or over water....also use a organic pesticide and insecticide. but i love this plant and it shows the love right back i also removed a tonof fan leaves. justtake your time and she will be fine...oh yeah this is my first attempt to grow anything< and all the reading and studying is paying off!


----------



## dredheaded (Jun 8, 2012)

dont be im growing one now and i dont agree with all the negative things being said about them its working for me and this is my first ever grow! 1 week into flowering its 2 feet tall with female pistils everywhere one week 12 on 12 off!


----------



## dredheaded (Jun 9, 2012)

I also bought mine from single seed co. this is my first grow so by no means am i a vet yet! but i basically pampered mine with organic nutes from general organics...followed all the necessary requirements for feeding and watering ph. this girl is growing really well. Be careful not to overfertilize im doing roots organic soil with a little fox farm light warrior. its one week into flowering and its still healthy..also a lot of female pistils coming out. remember that less is better than more pay attention to her at all times possible.I cant tell you about the pineapple smell yet but boy is it getting a cheesy strong smell right now.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 9, 2012)

I finished a Pineapple Chunk on my last grow, and I loved it. It was a very stinky strain, but I didn't get as much stretch as I did on my Super Lemon haze. I grew a freebie that I got, and I ended up buying more I liked it so much. I let mine go about 65 days. It had a great buzz to it, and if you smoked alot you wll be couchlocked! I suggest you have a carbon filter if you grow this strain though. The smell of skunk will linger.


----------



## dredheaded (Jun 9, 2012)

I am growing my first ever grow and guess what it is? pineapple chunk! the only thing i dont agree with is that attitude says its a indica! no way in the world...I am not a expert yet but what i do know is that its a strong plant. i got the right seed. at first i had problems because of the water i was using..but once i corrected the problem its been all good. its 1 week in flowering right now i already see pistils poking out every where..and its about 2 feet tall..either i studied like hell on growing, you guys got the wrong seed, or some mistake was made..but my girl is healthy as a kobe beef cow in japan! lol anyway here she goes!View attachment 2205627


----------



## dredheaded (Jun 9, 2012)

my 1st.ever attempt.


----------



## CanadianGiant (Nov 24, 2012)

I never grew a plant with so little smell as this strain, Pineapple Chunk. I had the yellowing problem ,as did many others. I contacted Barneys directly , trying to find a remedy to the yellowing, but they never responded.Therefore i threw out the two Pineapple Chunk phenos i had, in the garbage.The finished product wasn,t that good either.25 % THC ?. No way.
I tried growing a few seeds of each of the top three Barneys strains, and i think its all over-rated.I grew LSD,Pineapple Chunk,and Tangerine Dream. I used advanced Nutrient products,and flushed properly.
If you had success with any of those strains i mention above, cool. I,m moving on to better genetics.


----------



## ford442 (Nov 24, 2012)

i like vanilla kush and pineapple chunk - both are good producers and make nice tasting buds for me.. LSD was too small though and Tangerine took way too long for my outdoor climate..


----------



## smr73 (Dec 20, 2012)

, 

This is my PC grow. Under 600 watt HPS in 1 gallon containers with a soil and bat guano mix. 4 weeks from the day I planted the seed and had the light at 18/6 I switched it over to 12/12 and had pistils within 4-5 days, these pictures are taken 11 days into flower. As you can see in the one picture I have had some problems with curling on the leavees i believe due to heat and light stress also these plants seem to like humidity which could have helped prevent that. I was hoping to chop after 8 weeks of flowering but after reading everything i think it'll be closer to ten weeks. Not sure what to expect as far as yield since everything I've read says this is a very fluffy strain lacking density but worth the wait as far as the smoke goes to I hope that holds true. This is my first grow, so I would appreciate any constructive criticism anyone has. Thanks.


----------



## berrychronic (Feb 17, 2013)

Very happy i found this thread. Guess ill be starting them a month later, thanks everyone


----------



## dmcl (Mar 16, 2013)

Felt compelled to throw in my 2 cents as I want to reinforce what a few others have said. My first grow of Barney's Farms Pineapple Chunkand I'm not disappointed overall, but I will never again grow a particular strain w/o extensive board research. The good news is at day 76 of flowering, the buds are very large, firm/dense, has a strong funky smell and tons of resin glands. Gives every hint of potentially being very good smoking pot.

The bad news is at day 76 of bloom, I cannot find an amber resin glad anywhere. Believe the phrase is lie to me once and get caught, and everything is a lie from now on. It's three weeks past what Barney advertises it to mature and have to say it sure looks more sativa than indicia to me. Augh.......smells like a duck, quacks like a duck and looks like a duck. Not an eagle like they are proposing.

Again, I'm not disappointed in the strain, disappointed inthe breeder for lying. The thing is they tarnished their reputation and future sales for a quick fix lie. If they had just told the truth that it takes a long time to finish........It's OK. As long as it is a superior smoke, I'll deal with it.

The only other note (haven't smoked any yet so that's still a mystery meat) is I also got nutrient burn as has many others. Two Pineapple chunks were started a week earlier than a single Dinafim Cheese and were given the same nutrient/light and water schedule. No burn at all on the Cheese and it has been harvested, dried and already almost one week into cure.

Will I plant any of the remaining three PC seeds I have? We'll know after it's cured properly and smoked. If it is a killer as some say. Sure. If not...... welcome to some obscure part of my yard and best of luck to ya.


----------



## RL420 (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you start counting your flowering days when you flipped or when it started making some calyxes?


----------



## wil2279 (Mar 27, 2013)

I grew out a pineapple chunk a couple years ago. Figured it should finish in September from the description.. I chopped it down at thanksgiving because the weather was wet and rainy. It wasn't ready, but I was going to lose it if I didn't. I won't grow it outside again. However it was huge!


----------



## byk (Dec 20, 2013)

g;day, my p/a chunk is indica dom for sure ,huge fat fingered leaves ,5 1/2 feet tall outdoor grow in almost full sun. she looks the goods to me. still several weeks before flowing should start cant wait. ive also got white widow x skunk1, looks great also 4/12 feet tall classic shape. both from herbies. goodonya ,burt.


----------



## GrowinDad (Dec 21, 2013)

I am growing five Barnie's Pineapple Chunk and it has been a finicky bitch so far. Mine seems to look like an even cross between indica and sativa based on leaf appearance. Not too diff from smr73. I am about 5.5 weeks into flower (12-12 flip) and bud growth is slow. I am glad I found this thread because it seems to echo what I am experiencing. So I guess i need to be patient and not expect the harvest time as advertised.

I have 5 clones down from these that are doing well. But now my prob is figuring out how to keep them vegging longer than planned until I can get them into the flower tent (I veg in a small cab). 

I too hope the dank is great or else i will be disappointed with the strain. It sounded so great and I picked because it was supposed to be an easy, durable strain to work with. Thus far, it has been more difficult than any others I have grown.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Dec 24, 2013)

I grew this with Van Kush and I was not happy.

Moly because I got buds that were not ripe. This takes Longer then 70days to finish as does the Van Kush I will try them again at some point they smelled and looked why better then they smoked


----------



## Ciaran72 (Dec 9, 2015)

bigdady420 said:


> WOW do not but this strain! It is a stretchy bitch and should only be done out side in warm climate! What a waste of cash. I live in a cold climate and it is to much for the room to handle! Barney's Farm should Know better to put something out that is not ready and then to lie about it like they did!


With all due respect, don't pick on the strain because you didn't look into the genetics. It's winter where most of you are at ( it's summer for me) of course it's not going to perform unless you have 110c all day in winter. That's the beauty of where I'm at. So the pineapple chunk performs like a beast, really I'm not trying to say I'm / your better. It's about light, outdoor light.


----------



## mendozino (Jun 10, 2016)

Total Head said:


> well since this thread reappeared i may as well give the final verdict. this shit was positively awesome. finished in about 9 weeks (could have went another week but i was running out of room in my veg tent). it had a very sweet candy smell, similar to the super lemon haze i grew, but the buds were fatter. it finished very frosty, and the taste was superb. it was definately an indica stone but not a couchlock, 7.6/10. i managed to accidentally reveg the harvested plant and now i have a few clones of the shit. my pheno was just awesome. plus it got pollinated by another strain i liked so i'm actually growing its offspring as we speak.


What that's awesome what Di it cross with


----------

